# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Cichlid lovers, Real action ?

## lsz

can we get down to forming a cichlid lover's group? 

It will consist of cichlid lovers of all "dimensions" . 
You may be african, apisto, south american etc lover. But we are all under one group. 

our common interest is in aprreciation of original fish forms. And also to educate with founded and accurate information. 

i do not know how to make a webpage, but i was thinking anyway not to break off from aquaticquotient.

Is it possible for us to stay as a indentifiable group here? everthing taking place with the "cichlids" section and beyond too (eg fish exchanges, appeals to AVA etc) ?


can all give me your thoughts and suggestions too ?

----------


## Mez

Thats a good idea...
Mez :Smile:

----------


## Simon

can.. we distribute the load.. i think its possible.. talk in the mod section can

----------


## lsz

can no problem

----------


## huaikong

i wan to join.me an obsess cichlid lover.

rgds

----------


## lsz

we try our best to work it out 
need suggestions and opinions

----------


## huaikong

things to do:design a logo and name for the society.call up an monthly meeting like the americia cichlids society.established a good structure ie chairman,coordinator etc.orgnaise outings etc etc.but first i suggest lsz to gather more members loh.a society without ample members will fail.count me in to be the first members and i can bing in some kakies also.looking forward liao...

rgds :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

things to do:design a logo and name for the society.call up an monthly meeting like the americia cichlids society.established a good structure ie chairman,coordinator etc.orgnaise outings etc etc.but first i suggest lsz to gather more members loh.a society without ample members will fail.count me in to be the first members and i can bing in some kakies also.looking forward liao...
----------------
Huaikong, u mega on siah.. hehehe.. 

btw, perhaps u can consider this to your signature.. 
LH is the power to the dark side.LH leads to fear.Fear leads to anger.Anger leads to hate.Hate leads to suffering.....*suffering leads to LH sashimi!!! hahaha*

----------


## lsz

guys 

we need opinion from all, not just mods.

cichlids is a huge family, it is a pity we dont really get together .

please do reply if you are keen and we can work things out together . anyone with interest in cichlids, be it angels, africans, central americans whatever, should really take a look.

i am sure there are many &amp;quot;homeless&amp;quot; cichlid enthusiasts out there...lets get together and we may even achieve something we had thought impossible all along. 

It is up to us, so i will be very glad if we can all show support

----------


## benetay

I feel that it's a very good idea but still the final say to the mods and admin who decide to give the green light.

FIrst of all it will of cos educate people who first started cichlid be it central south or what so ever.

LSZ you got our Apisto force behind you ready to charge.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## huaikong

hey stormy i m not that on lah.jus happen to xiao on cichlids.as for the lh i learn to take thing easier.treat it as a dark age of fish keeping.hope it will pass soon like the likes of discus and parrot...

rgds

----------


## Sky Devil

Or maybe i will create a website for this but we really need something like the heirachy level. We need something like this:

Chairman
Vice-Chairman
Advisor 
Secretary
Treasurer
Commitee Members

I will give you all the excess to this website. When we have fill up all the post up there, i think we can start a meeting.

----------


## NinjaFly

Hi,

If you need help on the web pages, just let me know. I will try to help since I am quite verse in the web scripting area.

----------


## art

I am all for it too.
Don't see the need for funding though , nor for all the Chairperson etc things, at least not yet.
Just a group of regular friends who share a common interest in cichlid-specific rearing and breeding is good enough for me.

Have the occasional get togethers, fish hunting trips , share info, lobangs etc, share fish, swop fish. Propogate the hobby to others too.
That would be really nice
[: :Smile: ]

----------


## lsz

yes like art said, 
we do not need such hierarchy or funding etc now.

we need a common identity, and a group with common interest. 

there are many cichlid enthusiasts here. but we are scattered and there isnt a place we can really talk and share info, experience etc. 

a group identity is much more important than a structured organisation here. WIthout it, all will not be possible. 

you dont have to be an expert or hardcore cichlid keeper. as long as there is an interest, as long as you want local hobby to grow, do show support. It benefits the entire hobby not just cichlids eventually

----------


## rain

the main problem is still how to locate these 'homeless' cichlid lovers out there.

im not sure if any local lfs is willing to help out .... 
.... we can approach one or 2 well-visited lfs that some of our members/mods frequent, to put up a poster of some sort informing other aquarists to visit AQ (of cos can be even better if we can actually setup a *purely* cichlid site first).

we can even expand the idea above to organizing farm trips etc (i.e. being stated in the poster)

another wild idea can be to send ecards specially designed by AQ to *all* of our friends!!

can we even make car decals !! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

ok ok ..... i was a little sleepy while typing the last one there [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## inertia4

I would prefer the group to be an informal one in the beginning. We can organise outing and share our experience with each other. Hopefully we can buy cichlids not available in lfs in bulk. I have lobang for bringing in fish but needs quantity to justify the freight rates and handling fees.

----------


## jade

this sounds interesting,count me in.cheers

----------


## Simon

i think its a good thing when everyone is willing to play a part in building a group jus like this.. it will oso inturn educate the public.. and since cichlid is a big family, I suggest we break them down into diff subfamilies and them allocate them to diff groups of ppl to source of info..

----------


## lsz

yeah we need more strength in numbers that will regularly participate in discussions, fish searches , fish exchanges or whatever.

But first can show your support by responding ! thanks !

----------


## lsz

oh ya lets leave this post strictly for ppl who may show interest of have opnions of this thing.

Huaikong can you post again your offer for fish exchange? 

Lets make it a habit to leave the posts as the topics they are.If anything new, just start a new post. It is neater and also will not damage the original post as it gets out of point 
 :Smile:

----------


## chris

Include me also. I am interested in american cichlids.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

to bring this thread up. 

do show support if you can...it will benefit everyone. 

i am having reservist for these period but will try to come out with something meanwhile as best as i can.

----------


## Gary

Me interested too. 
I in APISTO and Tanganyika Cichlids.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## ferbus

i'm new to this thread but i am interested too, in american cichlids (especially the larger ones 6in+)
ferbus

----------


## stinger

HI all,
Count me in!
Cheers! :Cool:

----------


## lighter

Count me inside this too..  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

Hi all, I am not a cichlid keeper but I am interested in the natural environment and its maintenance. Since there is a concern about release of LH and other non-native fishes into our water bodies, I'd suggest we can link up with the Nature Society, we can get some publicity through their publication as well.

----------


## foxemty

I'm interested in most cichlids [ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

yay! good!

----------


## rain

im a member of NSS (nature society singapre), and i thk its a good idea proposed above.

the society has events relating to birds, flora, butterflies etc but not fish.

AQ admin can propose the awareness, however NSS would more likely to be interested in local fish first logically. after building a good relationship with them perhaps then AQ can propose wider range of fish.

----------


## hali317

I'm interested. I love most cichlids  :Smile:  Keep me updated.

Cheers!

----------


## hwchoy

Rain, are you active with the society? I am a kooning member, don't have time to join them on outings and such. Maybe when the kids are older lah. If you know the guys perhaps you can sound them out. They should definitely be interested to prevent release of foreign fishes into our water bodies.

----------


## eZion

Count me in too  :Razz:

----------


## Dovii

ISZ,

I see if I can lobang on my friend's Ranchu clud, he is renovating it for Ranchu at the top storey of the shop.

If we can get a place, I will provide the resources- have a collection of cichlid materials- Lexicon of cichlids etc, plus videos CD's on Malawi and Tanganyika Cichlids. I have also started to buy every copy of fish keeping mag that are available monthly that has cichlid articles in it. So we can start a library. As for virtual resources, I think we can use the photographs that I am building up plus other collector's contributions.

heheehe, maybe after I know all of you well, can meet at my house and see my fish.

Next thing is as I am accessable to import license- this one no limit, I intend to do a &amp;quot;want list&amp;quot;, such that our members can fill in what they are looking for. once I locate the fish, I can bring in for you. Of course, we will have to calculate whether if it is worth it as I am still a part time doing pure cichlid business (no point tell nice story yah?)

First thing first, we need to create a data base to log in all interested members. And sent messages of pure cichlid discovers in Singapore. 

We can then work on a webpage, where people can join as members.

----------


## Sky Devil

How do we get our website as famous as Aquatic Quotient?

----------


## eZion

Simple, just ride on it. I was just wondering why re-invent the wheel when its already there? I think Aquatic Quotient is a good place anyway, since we have a pool of cichlid lovers here. But don't know if the owners are open to explore the idea of having us on as a cichlids' society? [: :Smile: ] 

I think the most important thing here is not to build another website cos' we'll waste a lot of time and resources but rather form a &amp;quot;physical&amp;quot; cichlid society that can impact the public like the LHs' did. I was thinking more of finding a place where we can use for meetings, gatherings, lunch together, interact with each other, maybe even have some tanks and house some amazing fishes. [ :Grin: ]

Maybe in the future, we can then get sponsors like some of those cichlid farms or aquarium shops to showcase their cichlids or if we make it so BIG that they might even offer themselves to us [ :Grin: ] 

Of cos with this idea, we run the risk of having all the LHs' lovers giving us suicidal bombings...hehehe [ :Grin: ] But its worth a go  :Smug:  

Maybe we can first start by using pictures of our collections when we meet up. I think we'll have to meet up and plan the course of where are we really going and how to reach there  :Angel: 

Lets meet somewhere more central first. I think town would be a good place to start. Somewhere where its cosy and good for a group to seat down to chat. How about Suntec? Its big and the convention halls are good for us to seat down to chat. Else, Marina Sq also can, we can also use those youth parks or neighbourhood concert parks but the only concern is its going to be HOT[ :Grin: ]

----------


## huaikong

i m on liao.show of support from other pls.recently got bombarded by lh lover at arofanatic forum.i think down there flooded wif lh lover liao.shuld change the cichlid forum name ot hybrids loh...[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 


rgds

----------


## lsz

i dont see the need for an additional website actually. 

whatever needed can just be here. 

and besides, i see this group as a group without a distinct form. It is not restricted to just internet. This forum is just more convenient for ppl to exchange information and also organise stuff and contact each other. 

We can and actually should have activity outside the form of a website too.lets just build on here it will be more convenient for all. 

ANother thing , this doesnt pertain to just &amp;quot;cichlid ppl&amp;quot;, because there are many ppl who have keen interest but are just keeping other fish at the moment. I don't wish to create a separate identity. For we are afterall all fish lovers..with different inclinations.

THe push for purebred cichlids doesnt just benefit just cichlid ppl. But to the general fishkeeping population too.besides, the other sections in this forum like medical room, classifieds, can benefit &amp;quot;cichlid ppl&amp;quot; too. 


I want to put everything in a bigger picture. thats my thoughts. :Smile:

----------


## leecs

Hi all,
Found this forum after some searching. Couldn't remember the name.
Anyway, I like the idea of a cichlid enthusiast group. Can share tips, info, lobang and help. I've got a Malawi tank as well as a Tanganyikan tank. Am willing to help out if required. As we are all aware, it's very difficult to find nice cichlids that are reasonably priced. Hopefully, as a group, can find it more cost effective for imports.

Let's go! :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## lsz

it is encouraging that more ppl had spoken their minds 

yes cichlids should not die in singapore.
it is a tremendous group of fish. tremendous in looks, tremendous in personality.

----------


## eZion

I agree with LSZ, there should be activities outside of this website. Personally, I feel that we are not against LH lovers but we are just concern about the impact of these LHs on our nature's enviroment and our LFS scene overflooded with nothing but LH [ :Knockout: ] 

Yes, lets make it a monthly or bi-monthly cichlids society gathering shall we? I am thinking about making a trip to Dovii's shop at North Bridge road soon, maybe we can all meet there one of this days and start the ball rolling [ :Grin: ] How about that?  :Razz:

----------


## coryfav

don't know what i can do to help, but i'd like to support good things like that. :Wink:  

eyeing apistoes now, thanks to simon's pictures of those from h2o :Razz:  ... opps![ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

florence, showing your support for the cause is great help already! 

haha when you get your apistos you will be throwing in your own infos and opinions already

----------


## eZion

What is a convenient timing for everyone? Weekends? Weekday nights? I am out for Wednesday nights, Saturday from 4pm and Sunday evenings.

----------


## rain

hahaha ... watching football is it??

----------


## eZion

yah good idea, we can storm one of the kopi tiam and watch soccer together...but too bad I am not a soccer fan [ :Grin: ] 

So what is it going to be guys??  :Smile:

----------


## eZion

So are we still going with this?  :Razz:  I thought maybe a good place to start is at Dovii's shop. Dovii what do you think?  :Wink:

----------


## Dovii

Not a problem, I have secure the upstairs Japan Ranchu Palace. But I am waiting for my next imports then organised.

----------


## Pacific_Flame

hi i am interested too count me in
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## jade

&amp;quot;Not a problem, I have secure the upstairs Japan Ranchu Palace. But I am waiting for my next imports then organised.&amp;quot;

with the support from Dovii let hope more people can come forward to make this happen/happenning.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## eZion

Just been to Ranchu Palace yesterday, Dovii's not in anyway he's on a shopping trip according to his friend.

Nice place and location  :Smile:

----------


## Sky Devil

Can don't make the meeting place too far? Cuz me small kid lah...... Can't go that far...... :Wink:

----------


## Pacific_Flame

yeah me small kid too!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## jade

yes please do not make it too far.....me old man.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

One very important motivation for this cichlid group is to bring about awareness of this huge fish family..esp in the midst of the Luohan onslaught. A group of strong identity is good. Things will spread. 



Dovii/Jason told me abt the idea of a monthly/bi-weekly meetup at the place. 
like a fish fair, where ppl can bring their fish and trade them etc.

I think it is great, but my only real concern is whether there really will be much trading going on to substain such activities on a regular basis. ANd also, the question of how many of us can actually bring along different fish regularly to inject new interest in such meets. 

i am all for this idea myself man. 

I propose this as a &amp;quot;supplement&amp;quot; program for the cichlid group. 
Like said, this is not only restricted to AQ. It should reach further. And there are many things we can do besides physical fishkeeping and fish trading. 

An initial meet at ranchu palace is great to start things off.

----------


## huaikong

hi everyone let kick the ball rolling fast loh.no point posting empty replies down here and no actions.lsz i supposed there is already ample support down here liao loh....so why not fix a date and time where we can go down to jason place to talk cot loh..[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 


rgds

----------


## lsz

i am having reservist i will only be really free after july

----------


## eZion

LSZ, I am interestd in your Jags', let me know when you are ready. Thanks  :Wink:  

For those of us who are really interested in this gathering, if we are gathering at Dovii's shop, should we wait for Dovii to come back from his reservist. Else, we can meet up first at some place for coffee and kickstart the gatherings.

Dovii, what do you say? Can you come out on the weekends? Or will you be posted outstation? Lets plan the gathering next weekend, if not Dovii's shop, maybe somewhere in town area for conveinence to all.

----------


## jade

eZion.....i think lsz is on reservist and Dovii if i'm not wrong is going to Thailand to get some cichlids in probably for the gathering.cheers

----------


## huaikong

hi pple meet on wk day lah cos wk end got to company gf[ :Embarassed: ] [ :Embarassed: ] why not meet on next wed or thurs at city area at evening to tok cot?just my suggestion.....

rgds

----------


## eZion

I think weekends would still be the best as some of us are studying during the week days. Anyway, most of us comes out on the weekend to shop and &amp;quot;pak tor&amp;quot; what [ :Grin: ] 

Anyway, both are fine for me as I am working at my own time  :Cool:

----------


## jade

is this what is going to be like at Dovii friend place,let hope this will kick-off soon.cheers
http://www.cichlidworld.com/

----------


## eZion

Hey Good Idea [ :Grin: ] Maybe next time we can have something like a cichlid pub or club for all the cichlid lovers  :Smile:

----------


## huaikong

dun tok tok only leh.since lsz is not free due to reservist and jason recently have sum dispute in the forum.ezion why not u keep the ball started?nobody seems to support me leh when i try to start the ball...[ :Embarassed: ] [ :Embarassed: ] [ :Embarassed: ] 


rgds

----------


## lsz

haha the Jason thing is not a problem no worries abt that.

It is misunderstanding on both sides. 
It happens in internet often. 


I can contribute something right now:
Jaguar frys to give away ,
Mayan cichlids to give away. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Sky Devil

Can't make it next Saturday cause I got Passing Out Cum Promotion Parade in my school.
If i am in the supporting contingent, it's ok if i don't go but I am choosen for the flag party.....[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## eZion

B4 proposing Dovii's shop, I did suggested meeting up in Suntec for our first round but nobody reply after that. 

So what now huaikong? You want to fix a time and place to meeting? If not, then we fixed it on next Saturday, 2pm at Suntec city Macdonalds tentatively.

How to identify each other? Any suggestions anyone?

----------


## huaikong

er fellows wkend no no cos gf fierce firece and wans my company.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] prefer wkday nite where everyone is almost free at nite and chat over a drink loh.suggestion pls anyone???????


rgds

----------


## huaikong

lsz what is a mayan cichlid?seems to heard it before loh.pai seh 4 being country bumpkin.btw i also got no of cichlids to exchange.CA,SA and African but my fish 95% all adult size loh.will discuss futher in our first gathering.....


rgds

----------


## eZion

I have seen on the web, that they have cichlids-lovers clubs like this over at US's side where the members meet up to share and study species of fishes as well as their experiences. Some of their programmes include new year or christmas parties at some of their member's house. Some members will trade or exchange their fish for breeding. Seems good to me to have a group of friends who share the same interest. 

========================================================================================
er fellows wkend no no cos gf fierce firece and wans my company. prefer wkday nite where everyone is almost free at nite and chat over a drink loh.
========================================================================================
huaikong, we can't shift everyone's timing around your working hours. I am also working but am considering for the students too. Are Friday nights ok for you? Why not you try as much as you can to join us when you are able to make it? [: :Smile: ] 

So unless its on a friday night, I don't think most of the people who are studying can make it out on the weekday nights. So how? Change to suit the public or change to suit the individuals? Seems like we can't have the best of both worlds. So fixed on Friday nights lah, between weekday and weekend.  :Smug:  Subsequently, maybe lets make it every first or last Friday of the month. 

So lets get going else this will never start. Right huaikong? [ :Grin: ] 

For all who are interested, please meet at Suntect city macdonalds at 7.30pm, this Friday. Look for the table with a fish pic.

----------


## lsz

although i will not be free for now,

i will like to suggest we meet at some fish related place.
Eg we can go farm hopping on a weekend. Carpool kind of thing. We can also go LFS hopping. More eyes can spot more things. 

For i feel if we meet at macdonalds i stare at you you stare at me and not doing anything much. harder to break ice.

Or the first meet can be a meet for fish exchange. can start another post and compile a list of fish for trade, first round 
 :Smile:

----------


## eZion

Yah, I am also thinking of that. Wasn't sure if we can go to Dovii's place but now that he is back(I think), maybe we can all go down to his Ranchu place [ :Grin: ] But we must first wait for his reply for this suggestion.

Else, where do you suggest LSZ?

----------


## Dovii

I am OK with Ranchu palace.
However, I will have to check whether the construction work for the upstairs as a club is completed or not.(frankly not been down to ranchu palace for quite awhile)Or you guys may wish to proceed somewhere else first.
I may be tied up for a while with the importation paper work and stuff- god every damn thing is so difficult here,this must have approval, that must have license, and all have to pay money.And we talk so much about a gracious city with high service standards.Each time I go to do all these applications and collection at airport, all I get is people who look as if you are interrupting their conversation and giving them extra work.The last time this girl was so rude until my friend show her his law academy card, can you imagine in the same breath she switch to &amp;quot;yes sir, yes sir&amp;quot;

----------


## Sky Devil

I think meeting in the City is the best. Why not make it during Youth Day? We students will have a holiday on that day. Meet over a lunch or high tea maybe?
Yups, how do we recognise each other???

----------


## buggy

WOW! nice job lsz!!

please count me in...although I must admit i'm not a 'on' person and very hard to move my butt...but for cichlids, should be no problem.

did you breed the jags? i love breeding cichlids (esp. CA), maybe I can contribute by breeding them and give them away to members of the to-be club!!

hehe, can check out my 2 previous breeding accounts in www.cichlidae.com under ian tan![ :Grin: ]

----------


## rain

hi ian, its wonderful to hear that u have a passion for cichlids as many of us here share. ur two accounts on the breeding will inspire more members to take up the challenge of not only rearing but hopefully to have them spawn. i have more than a couple of success with the breeding myself, once the pair gains momentum theres no stopping them[ :Grin: ] 

i have a pair of sajica with me now abt 1.5&amp;quot; how big r urs when they spawned? but i thk both of mine r females [ :Knockout: ] 

oh! welcome to AQ  :Smile:

----------


## lsz

actually i dont really like to have fish breeding all the time it is too much hassle

i will try to get pairs but separate them and put them together when i feel like breeding them

----------


## buggy

hi rain!

it's been a while since i had Sajicas....i guess the male was about 3 inches? when it bred.

what other species have you bred before? any pair in action now?

----------


## rain

right now we do not have any pairs breeding
Only LSZ's jaguars just bred 

we have had cuviceps, salvini, rainbow breeding before [ :Grin: ]

----------


## maverick

i am in, as you guys may know i am pretty new to this and hope to learn more about cichlids from you guys.

thanx

----------


## eZion

Gosh!! Getting something like that to start is so difficult. Here we are in the forum commenting about LH trends and the bad attitudes of the LH &amp;quot;ah bengs&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;ah pehs&amp;quot; and aunties, yet we can't even do something properly like fixing up a simple gathering. 

People, can we just get our act together and get the ball rolling? If we don't start, we never will. If we can't be bothered or put aside personal preferences, then better not complain about the LH's trend. They can definitely do better than us cos' I heard that there are already groups of LH people who came together to breed their collections. No wonder there are new species of LHs out in the market so frequently.

Up to now, no venue and time has been fixed yet. Everybody, would all of you want to suggest a place and time and we all vote for it? Then we can fixed it on the most popular timing and venue. I think the agenda of this gathering for a start is to get to know all of us in this forum. At the meeting, we can then work out the rest of the details. LSZ? Huaikong? Sky D.? Everybody?

&amp;quot;Driving a herd of cattles is much easier than getting a group of people to move.&amp;quot;

----------


## lsz

my reservist ends next week. 
and after which i will be overseas for a short period. 

I am all game for any trip/meets. 
There are not a lot of farms in singapore. But we can still hop around. I dont have problem at all once i am free


But i have to make a point clear too. 
Yes definitely we can meet up for trips etc etc.
We can do more things as a group. 
But this is not what this cichlid thing is about. 

Issac, actually i see we are already making progress.

THere has already been substentially a lot more cichlid talk, and of coz, Dovii's new imports are coming in soon. 
There is also a lot more movement than compared to last time. Like i said earlier, this cichlid group thing is not about having a distinct and rigid physical structure.
We already have something going. 
I had been around different forums for long. And believe me, so far what we are doing in a local forum here is already unprecedented. It needs time really. 

This awareness is what i personally had been hoping for.
I am very happy with the way things go already. I had been an almost lone voice for years.

To me, trips, regular meets etc come secondary. 
I believe we are doing lots of fish stuff together ourselves too. But dont get me wrong, i am very willing to organise things also. 

there will be ppl coming to my house tomorrow to collect some fish, that will be a small meet if you dont mind.

ANd If you ask me, i think the first thing everybody should do is get more and bigger tanks if possible. Because cichlids need hell a lot of space. I will hate to see ppl buying lots of baby fish to &amp;quot;try out&amp;quot; and then have them 
outgrowing everywhere.

----------


## huaikong

i supose everyone is going to view jason new purchase at jrp nxt wkend rite?why not hold the first meeting there.i m confirm going there liao....show of hands pple attending.....


rgds

----------


## lsz

i will not be in singapore

----------


## Gary

Going to be a sat or sun?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## huaikong

i think it a 2 day event but better on sat lah.early bird get the worm loh.

rgds

----------


## Sky Devil

Meet on Youth Day can? Cause other students and me free for whole day. Can you people tell me your ages?
Where is Dovii's shop?

----------


## bEn88

> ----------------
> On 6/30/2002 2:51:52 PM 
> 
> Meet on Youth Day can? Cause other students and me free for whole day. Can you people tell me your ages?
> Where is Dovii's shop?
> ----------------


dovii shop is at 784 North Bridge Rd, name of the shop is
Japan Ranchu Palace :Smile:

----------


## Sky Devil

Sorry but that's too far for me. Anyway, I don't even know where is da place

----------


## bEn88

it actually quite near 2 bugis junction.. :Wink:

----------


## Simon

ya, go to bugis and take a bus down.. shld be ard 2/3 stops then cross the road, walk thru those shophouses, reach to the other road, cross the road again... shld be ard there

----------


## bEn88

make it earier 4 u ...the shop is behind concord hotel
from there u will see lots of shophouses ..walk stright 
when reach a juntion just turn left ...if i rem correctly
it beside a ktv.. :Smile:

----------


## eZion

It is near to Textile Centre or The Concourse at beach road(not Concord Hotel, thats quite far away).

Go ask your parents how to get there  :Smile:  they should know where textile centre is. Else, you can go to street directory to find your way there.

If not, you can arrange with one of us to meet you at Bugis MRT, then bring you there.

----------


## Sky Devil

I think the meeting one in the mrt is a good idea. But when?

----------


## bEn88

> ----------------
> On 7/2/2002 11:22:06 AM 
> 
> It is near to Textile Centre or The Concourse at beach road(not Concord Hotel, thats quite far away).
> 
> Go ask your parents how to get there  they should know where textile centre is. Else, you can go to street directory to find your way there.
> 
> If not, you can arrange with one of us to meet you at Bugis MRT, then bring you there.
> ----------------


sorri 4 my spelling error  :Razz:  
thanks 4 correcting it...if not sky got problem going there liao  :Razz:

----------


## art

Just went there today again. Nothing new and some tanks empty and cycling i presume. 
I'd much rather visit Jason's house. Heard the real good stuffs all there 
[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Sky Devil

I think we should all meet in some place

----------


## art

How about this Sat at Dovii's place then.
Refer here :
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=3208&amp;amp;sessionID={312579DE-58E2-41D4-9090-B599D882BAD3}

Think i will drop by then around 2+
Any of you want to go ? Maybe for those who dunno how to get there , we can meet at Bugis MRT first then walk over together ?

----------


## eZion

I am not sure if Lavendar MRT is nearer. I walked from there to Dovii's shop before, about 10mins.

----------


## lsz

Happy gathering ! 
i will be overseas 

if someone is willing to, can take a &amp;quot;group photo&amp;quot; there ?

----------


## Sky Devil

Too bad. I can't make it. Cuz got Taekwondo training......[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## eZion

Went down today about 2.30pm...saw quite a number of people but didn't managed to introduce myself. Was talking to Jason about his fantastic fishes.

Jason, thanks for your hospitality. Beautiful fishes. Was hoping to grap some dempseys but came too late. Next round perhaps [ :Grin: ]

----------


## huaikong

i tout got some dempsy left when i was there at evening??


rgds

----------


## Dovii

That's right. I brought only 4 dempseys to the shop the first time because nobody express much interest in them but they were snapped up almost immediately. So I had another 4 brought there later in the afternoon.

eZion: If you are still interested in the dempseys, just let me know how many you want and I'll reserve them for you.

----------


## lsz

how come everyone looking for jack demsey now ? 

i was giving away them for free just a couple of months ago

----------


## huaikong

lsz jd si bei nan zao nowadays.A aquarium selling $30 for a 6 inches bugger.very ex leh.....


rgds

----------


## lsz

what is A aquarium ?

----------


## huaikong

no the lfs name is 'A Aqaurium'.along towner road.is it very ex cos been hesitating to buy it...

rgds

----------

